# Which one is the best John Deere tractor ?



## mikeradd (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello TF Members,

I am new to the TractorForum.com and thank you TF.

I am conducting a survey to know best John Deere tractors from different individuals who own or know john deere tractors better and could tell us which one among the following are best. Every vote is valuable to me. 

http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/1717162/John-Deere-Tractors

Please follow the link and submit your answers. Thanks in advance. 

Also please let me know if I have missed any of the tractor I should include in the options. 

Good day all!
Mahynder


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Interesting choices you have there, I think most two cylinder guys would vote for the 730 but I've herd a lot of old farmers claim the 4020 was the bust tractor ever made. The 4020 we have on the farm seems to be bullet proof. I think grandpa has had it over thirty years and up til about ten years ago he still planted corn with it. I'm surprised you don't have the 4440 on your list. Most of my generation consider it the best tractor Deere made and many are still using them as planter tractors. Deere claims the 4440 was the least worked on tractor in their shops. We plant over 900 acres with one every year and this may be it's last year, retiring only based on size and technology. I see you have an lp tractor and a high crop on your list. Maybe your list is based on best john Deere tractor to look at?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## mikeradd (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Ben, Thank you very much for taking time and participating in my poll. Yes you are right. I have been conducting this survey on couple of other forums also and turned out 730 got most votes. And yes I will include 4440 in my next survey and this survey is for one of my company's experiment. I am not into farming but my dad works on some commercial agriculture crops every year.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Agreed JD4440 hands down & closely followed by the JD6030 . 

And the worst JD8440 an absolute heap of junk.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never been exposed to the 6030, I would like the opportunity to run one someday, I guess you speak of the 8440 four wheel drive? I've never herd anything good about the 8430 4x4 either


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

